# Four Roses Whiskey



## albert (Dec 13, 2005)

Could anyone tell me what this bottle could be worth? It has a front and rear lable. The front lable is dated JAN. 1934 by Frankfort Distilleries Incorporated  Baltimore MD. The rear lable is embossed foil type, silver, red, green, with brown back ground. The plastic cap is dark green, ribbed, and has FOUR ROSES embossed on top of it. The cap looks like a shot glass. The original rivit shaped cork is still loose and comes out easily. No chips, no scratches. Rear lable shows some wear from storage. Bottom of cork has three chips, top of cork has a fine crack.


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 13, 2005)

i see those often with paper and cap in antique stores . most often they are priced under 25. dollars. it is a nice flask .


----------



## albert (Dec 14, 2005)

do you have any history about the labling of these flasks? i have two others dated Sept. 22, 1917. Bottled in bond and for medicinal purposes only. One was labled by THE GEORGE T. STAGG CO. Inc. Above the lable is a silver foil tpye lable shaped like a banner and says 16 years old. Rear lable is same as the 1934 bottle. Front lable is different. Above the rear lable are embossed letters U.S.P. and at the bottom are the embossed words Aged in Wood. the cap is dark green steaked with black. The other is labled by ALBERT B. BLANTON. The rear lable is bronze or gold foil. the cap is brown steaked with black. all three bottles look similar but are different from each other. Anyone know how many different distillery lables there could be for these style of four roses?


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think this is a probation whiskey. During probation time, whiskey was brought into the US legally from Canada using Doctor's Presrciptions. This was the legal bootleging. You could get whiskey for medisical purposes if you knew the right Doctor and had enough money to pay for it.  Many of these bottles had prescription labels on the back stating, who it was for, the dose etc. Just like the labels on our prescripton drugs today. Whiskey was used to calm your nerves, ease pain, even used to lower blood pressure and help with  your heart problems. However, it didn't help your liver much. The metal shot cup on top was to use for your dose. However, I am sure no one kept to the Doctor's prescribed dose. I have met a few people that collect probation whiskeys. Most bottles sell for $10.00 to $30.00. The Four Roses is a very common bottle. I have seen some rare ones sell for over $100.00.


----------



## albert (Dec 20, 2005)

thank you guys for the info about the four roses bottles.


----------

